# fun day at pickens



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Decided to head to pickens this afternoon, bite was slow tryed pier not one fish over the rail. So tryed taking kayack picked up 4 blackdrum only kept two . Was using live shrimp on some structure that I usely catch sheeps on but as others have posted there just not in around the pass yet .yo


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Good catch, congratulations. Our March 2 weather has been amazing today. Even tonight I am sitting here with the back door open.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*Fish*

Here's a closer look


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Very Nice! I struck out at 3MB but it was not for a lack of trying. Good Job


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks like sheepshead are stacking up at bob sykes so it shouldn't be long


----------



## mrbama97 (Feb 14, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats man !!!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks like a great day to be out wetting a line.









Jimmy


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks guys as long as I'm fishing I'm happy ! Jimmy thanks for the help with pics when we going fishing , then I ll let you do the post!! Lol!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

24ft fishmaster said:


> Thanks guys as long as I'm fishing I'm happy ! Jimmy thanks for the help with pics when we going fishing , then I ll let you do the post!! Lol!


Sounds like a plan!

Jimmy


----------



## Grehgory (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks like sheepshead are stacking up at bob sykes so it shouldn't be long


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice job! And thanks for the report, i got skunked all last week, hopefuly this weekend is better


----------



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

Taking the Yak out in that area tomorrow! Hopefully all goes well.


----------

